# Frank, please positive ID :)



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

View attachment 119005
View attachment 119004
Are these pics good enough? The darker pic was taken several months before the other.

The fish is currently 6", he is a compressus type, but really never had you ID it.. I want to know if he is a real compressus, or one of those compressus-like fish that were being sold as 'diamond' rhoms.
Because I bought this fish at 3" as a rhom. Thanks Frank, anyone else care to ID, go for it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

IMO s.comp


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Id say 100 % s comp also amzing pics how did you get them to come out that good.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Id say 100 % s comp also amzing pics *how did you get them to come out that good*.


it is dippy :laugh:


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

rocker said:


> Id say 100 % s comp also amzing pics *how did you get them to come out that good*.


it is dippy :laugh:
[/quote]
yepp, my pics always come out like crap, these are like pro photos lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the props on the pic, but I spent $1000 on a canon..

I give canon all the credit, and my blessed tax return!

Seriously, though, the 2nd pic was ruined from the build up of dust algea on the glass


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so weird seeing a compressus with that much red............. looks sanchezi from all the red in the forst pic but the 2nd looks much more compressus like

gorgeous fish. wanna come take pics of my fish for me?

Dan


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so weird seeing a compressus with that much red............. looks sanchezi from all the red in the forst pic but the 2nd looks much more compressus like
> 
> gorgeous fish. wanna come take pics of my fish for me?
> Dan


So you guys think that he is a 100% compressus? I just want to look ahead, and try to estimate how big he will get, and well, Im just curious to hear what the 'man' Frank has to say.. His opinion will lay it to rest in my heart









I will tell you, dan, what I believe makes his color so nice in there.. He has tons of nice n healthy plants to hide in if he wants to hide(but he doesn't)I believe the plants add water quality as well.

He gets weekly 60-70% water changes, and there are shrimp and guppies reproducing in there, which I think gives him even more 'peace of mind'..
I could be wrong, but that is the only explination I can give.
The first pic didn't get flushed out with light.. darker.. the 2nd pic was during the day, with the room lights on, got flooded a tad
The credit goes to the camera again.. Im not good at photography, Im very hit and miss


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I personally believe it is an S. compressus. A very beautiful fish though, and amazing pictures.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> I personally believe it is an S. compressus. A very beautiful fish though, and amazing pictures.


Thank you much. Taylor


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would have to agree Dipp...that is an amazing compressus.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Poo, and I was loving those compressus-like rhoms that were going out







but hey, he is a great fish and I'm happy


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I posted this link in the pinned threads above.

It has some value in this discussion. S. rhombeus are very complex species. I presently working with a form that has red eyes, yet the bars on the upper flank are those of S. altuvei and very compressed body or more specifically, compressus-group fish.

From the very nice photo, it appears the fish is indeed S. compressus.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I posted this link in the pinned threads above.
> 
> It has some value in this discussion. S. rhombeus are very complex species. I presently working with a form that has red eyes, yet the bars on the upper flank are those of S. altuvei and very compressed body or more specifically, compressus-group fish.
> 
> From the very nice photo, it appears the fish is indeed S. compressus.


wow,
great compilation of info on that page, Frank, thanks! And thank you very much for chiming in on this.. I thought he was a compressus, but then again I wasn't sure, so where else was I to go??

And thanks everyone else who chimed in as well! You were all absolutely correct!


----------

